# 2010 Customer mount



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

What size neck mold had to be used? Very Nice!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

nice


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

thats a tank.


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks, that is a 25 inch neck. Ben Mears form.

Here is one I finished yesterday and yes that is real snow lol!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

both very nice buck and mount jobs!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

They look great!! Nice work.:thumbs_up


----------



## bchunts (Nov 29, 2010)

Great looking bucks!


----------



## 4TRACKS (Feb 21, 2007)

They look great .
Good job ..


----------



## Fletcher43 (Aug 30, 2005)

Very nice,,, good Quality work!


----------



## 1231 (Oct 25, 2010)

Latty said:


> Thanks, that is a 25 inch neck. Ben Mears form.
> 
> Here is one I finished yesterday and yes that is real snow lol!


 That looks awesome


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Nice job.


----------



## StraightShotSam (Aug 11, 2010)

Look good, I like the nose, not as glossy as most, more realistic.


----------



## myerslawncare96 (Jul 4, 2010)

nice deer


----------



## Latty (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks again guys, Here's a full sneak I just finished up.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome work...pm me with prices...do you do bear?


----------

